#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  links malditos & perigosos!

## MarcusMaciel

Recebi este email abaixo e acredito que poderiamos comecar aqui isso.

O que voces acham de bolarmos uma lista com todos esses links ???

"
Bom dia Srs, diarimente minha caixa de e-mails é bombardeada por e-mail de desconhecidos sempre oferecendo algum tipo de satisfação. 
Meu conhecimento em INTERNET sempre me livra desse tipo de ataque, porém muitas outras pessoas não tem esse trunfo e como esse é um ataque constante, tenderá no futuro a se adpatar para causar danos a uma maior quatidade de pessoas, podendo inclusive nos incluir pois, como na natureza, essa evolução poderá se tornar mais "refinada" para atingir os usuários mais experientes.
Fora os "famosos" Cartões Terra que levam a links de endereços suspeitos, coloco a disposição dos Srs um novo link usado por "admiradores" secretos de plantão:


```
http://fotospessoais2006.mooo.com/
```

 
No entando, acho que os usuários deveriam contar, nesse momento, com armas mais eficazes contra os mal intensionados, então faço-lhes a seguinte pergunta: Não seria interessante o UnderLinux (meu site favorito de notícias sobre IT) abrir uma seção de cadastro e exibição de links malicioso, com a cooperação de agências com Terra, Bol, Yahoo, ..., para consultas e buscas de internautas? 
Seria como uma pesquisa para sanar dúvidas sobre quais seriam os "links" malditos & perigosos!

Até mais, Márcio
"

----------


## MAJOR

E Spam, tá valendo colocar link também??

recebo uns 200 Spam por dia, pena que tenho a mania de entrar na minha caixa de mail e deletar spam's.
Mas assim que surgir um já posto aqui =]

Show de bola essa iniciativa.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

acho que podemos bolar um topico pra emails comums de spam ne ?

----------


## mtec

Apoiado !!

mtec :-D :-o 8-)

----------


## MAJOR

Spam's


```
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
[email][email protected][/email]
 
##############################################################################
Link's encontrados em spam's.
 
 [url]http://uus31.onesearo.com[/url]
[url]http://www.appendcuff.com/takemeoffnow/[/url]
[url]http://www.waterexample.com/walmart27/[/url]
[url]http://www.saveduse.com/walmart27/[/url]
[url]http://www.exceedandegg.com/target27/[/url]
[url]http://www.usemiddle.com/hood27/[/url]
[url]http://www.officialsuit.com/hood27/[/url]
[url]http://www.servercook.com/permanent/[/url]
[url]http://www.useentry.com/unadagent/[/url]
[url]http://www.capsluck.com/life27/[/url]
[url]http://172.mx01.net/m/l?3xp-fhyh-4-btq3-7vepb[/url]
[url]http://www.needtell.com/unadagent/[/url]
[url]http://www.minimumtaken.com/best27/[/url]
[url]http://www.helpouttable.com/ebay27/[/url]
[url]http://bfaehjkgil.yourhomegallery.com/?cdmgilxwqowybfzctaehjk[/url]
[url]http://www.exceedway.com/platinum27/[/url]
[url]http://www.shoeover.com/nill/[/url]
[url]http://www.behindagain.com/ebay27/[/url]
[url]http://www.luckhalf.com/nill/[/url]
[url]http://www.rancharm.com/health/[/url]
[url]http://www.foundchoose.com/by3by3/[/url]
[url]http://mx4185.gg02.com/m/l?3xp-fi08-1-bkzo-7vepb[/url]
```

----------


## marcmarq

Outro e-mail de PICARETAs (people from Hell) galera!
Segue abaixo o texto que tenta convencer navegadores solitários, ingênuos, com muitas espinhas na cara e cabelos nas palmas das mãos (calma é brincadeirinha, hein) a clicarem no link e "conhecer" a fotos da suposta "inocente" admiradora.
...........................
*"Oi tudo bem?

Olha: me desculpe por insistir.

Não sei se você recebeu meu e-mail:

Te conheço há algum tempo e nesse tempo que te conheço tenho admirado muito seu jeito de ser, nunca me manisfetei porque fico com um pouco de receio, estou te mandando uma FOTO minha, espero que goste, mais por favor mantenha descrição e saiba que TE AMO !!! 

PS: Mesmo que vc não goste de mim, fique sabendo que eu sempre vou gostar devc afinal não tenho culpa de sentir o que sinto por vc !!!*
[b]
MINHA FOTO !"...........................
Clique no link e... Crau!!! 
Você vai pro seguinte endereço (por favor não cliquem hein):


```
[url]http://meuorkut.mooo.com/fotos.scr[/url]
```

 que contém um executável .SCR (screen saver) e aí é tarde... you are screwed!! (se é assim mesmo que se escreve)

Saudações.

----------


## marcmarq

Pessoal, seria interessante desabilitar o clique único dos links do tópico, senão alguém pode clicar acidentalmente e pimba!! 
O que era pra ajudar pode, de fato, ajudar a danificar micors alheios.

Desabilitando os links seriam apenas TEXTO na tela servindo apenas como referência para consulta.

Saudações.

----------


## alex_sorocaba

é uma idéia muito interessante parabéns pela iniciativa, mas uma coisa eu digo, esse pessoal tem a mente tão suja que para fazer esse trabalho mesmo com uma equipe de mais 1.000 usuários surgiriam 100.000 mil links diferentes, o unico jeito são os usuários pararem de ser menos "TAPADOS" e pararem de sair clicando a torto e direito  :Frown:

----------


## evandrofisico

excelente idéia.
eu tava pensando em usar uma técnica semelhante a honeypots para bloquear spam e pishing scam, colocando e-mail especialmente para isto, tipo deixando-os de forma deliberada em sites e etc, de forma que TODA a correspondencia que chege seja certamente não autorizarda, e analizando-se o conteúdo poderia se identificar qual o propósito, fazendo-se uma lista de e-mail's não autorizados, bloqueando os endereços.

Se voces prestarem atenção, a maioria dos ataques de pishing e cavalos de troia mandados por e-mail estão hospedados em máquinas de universidades e computadores residenciais. Quanto mais gente com máquinas invadidas, mais máquinas para realizar fraudes.

----------


## marcmarq

Bom dia Senhores, segue minha lista de endereços classificados como spans pelo site do yahoo, e também por minha pessoa.
Posso estar enganado sobre algum endereço, portanto ao ser constatado qualquer engano gostaria de ser avisado.

Adicionem estes e-mails às suas listas de endereços bloqueados.

*OBS:* *Não seria interessante criarmos uma LISTA NEGRA (sempre crescente e com facilidade de se anexar novos endereços) para essa finalidade, e também para ser enviada para os principais provedores de e-mail para que estes possam usar essa informação para treinamento de sistemas anti-span baseados em Redes Neurais? Dessa forma os endereços fornecidos seriam dados de amostra para o reconhecimento de padrões envolvendo spans e e-mails maliciosos.*



```
[email protected] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email protected]ções 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
olá@yahoo.com 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email] 
[email][email protected][/email]
```

 Saudações.

----------


## evandrofisico

o problema da lista é que muitos dos e-mails constantes nela são legitimos, como e-mails de empresas por exemplo. Como é muito fácil alterar o cabeçalho de e-mail para que o sender seja qualquer um, fica moleza pra sacanear alguem mandando spam como se fosse esta pessoa. Um algoritmo que faz esta verificação precisaria saber se a máquina que enviou o e-mail é responsável por isto (postfix+spamassassim fazem isto, mas não são 100% precisos). É muito mais fácil verificar o conteúdo, e coisas do tipo links para arquivos .scr, .exe e .cmd são muito comuns.
Hoje estou ligeiramente mais inspirado, pq ontem a noite a minha irmã pede pra usar o computador, eu deixo, e de repente ela pergunta:"como eu faço pra abrit arquivo .src? me mandaram um cartão virtual e quero saber quem foi....". Se eu não usasse só Linux em casa...... tava f*

----------


## Crislei

Senhores

Nosso e-mail foi cadastrado como span...

[email protected].

Somos uma empresa real, e de nenhuma maneira gostariamos de importunar pessoas que não se interessam pelo nosso trabalho;
Efetuamos trabalhos na área de saúde, por tanto peço a gentileza de que se não for de seu ou de outras pessoas o interesse de receber nossos e-mail com produtos e serviços nos notifique, atráves do prórpio e-mail listado acima pois ele é verdadeiro.

Nos sentimos muito ofendido por contarmos nessa lista pois tomamos os devidos cuidados para não sermos de maneira nenhuma importunistas ou até mesmo chato.

Site: www.franquia21.net

Se não for providenciado a retitada do nosso e-mail dessa lista, iremos entrar com uma ação de abalos de direitos morais.

Gratos pela atenção

A direção

----------


## evandrofisico

como eu já disse antes, picaretas podem usar tanto o seu e-mail para te enviarem porcarias como para enviar porcarias. Voce em sorte se não foi parar em uma das blacklists mundiais, porque se tem spammers ou pishing scamers usando já era, desiste, cria outo e-mail porque invariávelmente vai pras blacklists que alimentam automáticamente milhares de servidores com softwares anti-spam em todo o mundo... não adianta processar, o que disseram aqui é que SÃO recebidos e-mail não autorizados partindo deste endereço, e não que o LEGÍTIMO DONO deste é um picareta.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Alguem tem copia de algum spam vindo do franquia21.net para analisarmos o email ???

----------


## rootmaster

Pessoal ...tenho black-list de muitos domínios provenientes de spam ...

só que ... é muito grande para postar aqui ....quem tiver um FTP pra disponibilizar ...
eu mando a black por email ...


valew.

----------


## mtec

tem como enviar por email para mim??

[email protected]

um abc... mtec :-D

----------


## rootmaster

> tem como enviar por email para mim??
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> um abc... mtec :-D


enviado ....

vou abrir um ftp em casa ... ai disponibiliso para o resto da galega que
tambem precisa ....

se alguem tiver alguama sujestão de como posso utilizar essa blacklist ...posta ai ...

valew

----------


## mtec

Kra... recebi teu email, mas nada em anexo ?!?!?! :?

mtec :-o :-o :-o

----------


## warlinux

Pessoal,

Já existe um projeto com esse proposito, e estou usando na minha empresa tanto no SpamAssassin
quanto no squid, para bloquear as URLS.

O site é http://www.malware.com.br/ e a lista é atualizada constantemente, então seguindo o
Howto é só agendar no cron para atualizar a lista de tempos em tempos.

Segue os links para os Howto do Squid e SpamAssassin

http://www.malware.com.br/squid.html

http://www.malware.com.br/sa.html


Uma idéia seria entrar em contato com o pessoal do projeto e abastecer cada vez mais a lista, com
o que já postaram aqui no tópico.

Blz,

[ ]´s 

E espero ter ajudado !!!

----------

